# 91 D21 KA24E Vacuum Leak out of unknown part



## snight111 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a nasty vacuum leak coming out of this thing. The problem is that I have no idea what this thing is or what it's called. Any help would be appricated.










I looked everywhere and couldn't find out what it is or does.

Thanks.


----------



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

I think it might be an air induction valve box, the haynes manual i have doesnt even show it in there but ive seen one on my truck as well.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that is part of your emission system, (there is a air filter inside) that and the valves below it are subject to rusting out... as you know. I believe its called the "EAI" case & valves (exhaust/air/injection)(correct me if I am wrong)


----------

